# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Bikepark Semmering Podcast #1: Season Opening 2011

## noox

Podcast #1 vom Season Opening 2011 am Semmering:

----------


## Bruchpilot

Echt gutes Video

----------


## Killuha

Da grinst da Gö beim Weißbier  :Big Grin:  (2:58)

----------


## huidiwui

Cooler Film und guter Bericht von Noox, bei den News.

Schön zu wissen dass da was Neues auf einen wartet, wär ja sicher wieder auf Gedeih und Verderb (aber eher auf Verderb  :Smile:  ) in die neue Sektionen reingesaust.
Na bin ja schon gespannt...

----------


## huidiwui

hab noch ein cooles video der strecke 2011 im netz gefunden:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGoVQ1ICQmY

----------

